# Fox Rampage DH helmet



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Anybody ride with this helmet. Im lookin for my first full face helmet and though I dont mind spendin the money on a good helmet I saw this one and its very reasonably priced and super clean lookin. Any experience with it?

http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Aut...Helmets&proNumber=20006&imgName=20006200F.jpg


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

The helmet has good protection, fairly comfortable, and vision is good. The one drawback is that the ventilation could be a little better.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

gab26 said:


> The helmet has good protection, fairly comfortable, and vision is good. The one drawback is that the ventilation could be a little better.


Thats what Ive read and what Im afraid of. I need something with good ventilation as I sweat like a whore in church.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

What about a Giro Remedy? I just fell in love with this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/GIRO-REMEDY-FUL...ryZ58077QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

BWVDubya said:


> Thats what Ive read and what Im afraid of. I need something with good ventilation as I sweat like a whore in church.


some choice words there


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

i own it, yes the ventilation isnt the best but i dont notice when riding DOWN the trail


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

FreaKib0! said:


> i own it, yes the ventilation isnt the best but i dont notice when riding DOWN the trail


You have the Fox or the Giro? I dont have an LBS that I can go to and just try different helmets on so Im really relying on your guys input and reviews from other sites.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

had one and loved it. Very well vented and cool. Wish i still had it but it got stolen. Would've replaced it with another one but the place i order from did not carry S anymore... So now on a THE One Carbon instead.... though i think the Rampage is better vented though...


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

It seems as if the Giro has tons more vent ports and thats key to me and its cheaper which is a plus and the Giro has a way better color selection


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

PricePoint was selling the Remedy for cheap. It's my go to helmet unless I am riding chairlifts. Then I grab my Oneal


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Bodhi3 said:


> PricePoint was selling the Remedy for cheap. It's my go to helmet unless I am riding chairlifts. Then I grab my Oneal


What is it about your Oneal that you choose it over the Remedy for chairlifts?


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

Remedy is light, lots of vents, easy buckle chin strap, & good protection
Oneal is heavy, HOT, a good solid double D ring chin strap, and outstanding protection.

The Remedy was cheap (80 bucks or so) the Oneal was expensive and a gift from the Mrs. For 85% or so of my riding I use the Remedy and it works very very well. 

For places like Mammoth or Northstar I feel safer with my Oneal on. For Tahoe trail riding like Toads or Downieville the Remedy is perfect.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Bodhi3 said:


> Remedy is light, lots of vents, easy buckle chin strap, & good protection
> Oneal is heavy, HOT, a good solid double D ring chin strap, and outstanding protection.
> 
> The Remedy was cheap (80 bucks or so) the Oneal was expensive and a gift from the Mrs. For 85% or so of my riding I use the Remedy and it works very very well.
> ...


Awesome man. Thanks for all that input, that helps out tremendously. Do you know anything about the O'neal Fury?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

BWVDubya said:


> Awesome man. Thanks for all that input, that helps out tremendously. Do you know anything about the O'neal Fury?


Same thing as the Azonic Fury but with a new paint jobs and maybe new safety standard ratings? Can anyone confirm that? Its a bad ass helmet for sure.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

=ChrisB= said:


> Same thing as the Azonic Fury but with a new paint jobs and maybe new safety standard ratings? Can anyone confirm that? Its a bad ass helmet for sure.


I figured it might be the same as the Azonic. Arent Azonic, O'neal and Blur the same company or something like that?


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

Oneal and Azonic are the same company. My Oneal is the 907, I dont know anything about the Fury.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Bodhi3 said:


> Oneal and Azonic are the same company. My Oneal is the 907, I dont know anything about the Fury.


Thats what I thought. Damn the 907, thats a baller helmet. That model has some badass designs too


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I've been using a Rampage for 2 seasons now. The only issue I have with it is that it's really tight in the jaw area. . . . a lot more so than any other helmet I've owned. You don't notice it while you're riding but when you stop you sure notice it.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

I just did some research on helmets and I narrowed it down to the Fox and the Giro Remedy. I went and tried them on, as well as a specialized and Bell helmet, but the Giro just blew them away. It is not a good idea to buy a helmet without trying one on first because everyone's head is different.

That said...all the opinions I could gather suggested the Remedy was best. It fit well, lightweight, lots of ventilation and they look pretty sweet too. I got a 2008 model for $82 shipped with no tax from Universal Cycles, price matching the helmets on Blue Sky Cycling. Check that out.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

kuksul08 said:


> I just did some research on helmets and I narrowed it down to the Fox and the Giro Remedy. I went and tried them on, as well as a specialized and Bell helmet, but the Giro just blew them away. It is not a good idea to buy a helmet without trying one on first because everyone's head is different.
> 
> That said...all the opinions I could gather suggested the Remedy was best. It fit well, lightweight, lots of ventilation and they look pretty sweet too. I got a 2008 model for $82 shipped with no tax from Universal Cycles, price matching the helmets on Blue Sky Cycling. Check that out.


Thanks for all the info, that was extremely informative. In order to try each helmet on Id have to wait til I got back to Tucson as there arent any shops around here that carry full face helmets and I want to ride Dragon Mtn and it requires full face


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

BWVDubya said:


> Thanks for all the info, that was extremely informative. In order to try each helmet on Id have to wait til I got back to Tucson as there arent any shops around here that carry full face helmets and I want to ride Dragon Mtn and it requires full face


Well, then you should just order the one you think looks good and hope it fits nicely haha. Make sure to measure your head to get the right size. Mine was 22.75 circumference so I ordered a medium.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I think the Fox Rampage is a bit better built than a Giro Remedy. I like the moto profile with narrow strong chinguard than Remedy's wider flexier chinguard. Ventilation is okay, but I feel safer in a Rampage than in a Remedy.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

